# mettre en signet sur safari ?



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

bonjour
je n'arrive pas à mettre en signets,sur safari ,os 4.3.1
comment faites vous????
je sais ça peut paraitre idiot.....
merci


----------



## UnAm (30 Mars 2011)

_à effacer_


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
- Vas sur un cite que tu veux mettre en signet.
- Par exemple  http://www.bentleymotors.com  ^^
- En bas de page,  dans la barre grise "clique" sur l_a petite flèche dans un rectangle_, et choisis "Ajouter un signet".


----------



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

merci...
je me sers regulierement de safari sur tiger mais là j'avoue que je ne voyais pas...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

je n'ai pas mon ipad sous les yeux
je pense que pour ajouter un signet il faut cliquer sur le petit "+" à droite de bookmarks
Je suis pratiquement certain de ne pas avoir ce petit "+".....est ce possible??
j'ai telechargé la 4.3.1
j'espere me tromper....mais pas si sûr.....


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

yabr a dit:


> merci...
> je me sers regulierement de safari sur tiger mais là j'avoue que je ne voyais pas...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------
> ...



:rose: Désolé, c'est moi, je parlais de l'iPhone 4 avec OS 4.3.1. 
Pour l'iPad je n'en possède pas. :rateau:
_____________
Edit:
D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net c'est presque pareil. 
Sur l'iPad :
Dans, Réglages => Safari, choisir "Toujours afficher barre de signets."
Ensuite, lance Safari, vas sur le site de ton choix, et clique sur_ la petite flèche dans une boite_, choisir  "Ajouter un signet".


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

Sur liPad tu as une icône représentant un rectangle avec une flèche qui en sort. Tu clique dessus quand tu es sur la page que tu veux mettre en signet et tu clique sur "ajouter un signet". Et voila!


----------



## yabr (30 Mars 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> Sur liPad tu as une icône représentant un rectangle avec une flèche qui en sort. Tu clique dessus quand tu es sur la page que tu veux mettre en signet et tu clique sur "ajouter un signet". Et voila!


 je suis vraiment désolé mais je suis bouché.....
je ne vois pas de rectangle avec une fleche qui sort....
sur le lien qui suit,dis moi dans quel secteur de la page je dois trouver ce rectangle ?????
http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...ge=6&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:118&tx=28&ty=80

je suis vraiment confus!


----------



## Thr_ju (30 Mars 2011)

C'est étrange, chez moi (je suis 4.3.1) je n'ai pas le "+", à la place j'ai cette fameuse d'icone en rectangle. ça fait quoi quand tu clique sur le +?


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2011)

yabr a dit:


> je suis vraiment désolé mais je suis bouché.....
> je ne vois pas de rectangle avec une fleche qui sort....
> sur le lien qui suit,dis moi dans quel secteur de la page je dois trouver ce rectangle ?????
> http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...ge=6&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:118&tx=28&ty=80
> ...



Bonjour,


> subsole Hier à 17h09.*Sur l'iPad :
> Dans, Réglages => Safari, choisir "Toujours afficher barre de signets."*
> Ensuite, lance Safari, vas sur le site de ton choix, et clique sur la petite flèche dans une boite, choisir "Ajouter un signet".



Edit:
Jette un oeil par là ====> http://astuces.apple-i-pad.fr/internet/afficher-modifier-barre-de-signets-safari-ipad/


----------



## yabr (31 Mars 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Jette un oeil par là ====> http://astuces.apple-i-pad.fr/internet/afficher-modifier-barre-de-signets-safari-ipad/


 
je te remercie c'est gentil à toi


----------

